# Somalia information



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Erikk Isfeld" <esi76@HOTMAIL.COM>* on *Fri, 03 Dec 1999 21:08:03 PST*
Hello all,
           I am looking for any published first hand sources to do with the 
CAR‘s deployment to Somalia and international use of Melflaqine sp? the 
anti-malaria drug.  Specifically the dose rate for troops in Somalia and its 
reaction with the troops.  I need published sources either intellectual or 
personal experience like Kyle Brown‘s published accountfor an essay in my 
War and the Modern Era class at Uvic.  I would also appreciate any guidance 
in an essay on the experience in Somalia for Canadian troops and 
international.
                            Thank You
                                  Erikk S. Isfeld
______________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------

